# Chewed hair off both hind legs help



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
I'm not sure what to do. I've changed dog food, and shampoo and I'm giving him Benadryl hoping that will help. He chews his hind legs when he's in his crate at night as I can hear him it sounds like he is licking them but since his hair is no longer there he has to be chewing his legs.
I think it started because I didn't get conditioner in mist bottle diluted good enough. How much conditioner should be in bottle of water that one uses to mist before combing out their hair?
   
Linda and Toby


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How old is your dog? Is the skin red and irritated? Is there any discoloration of the hair? Have you consulted with your veterinarian?


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

No, there isn't any discoloration of the hair. I haven't gone to my vet about it yet. I did talk to Tina about him as she's who I got him from, she said to change dog food and shampoo and she said I could give him the Benadryl. She also told me to tell him No when I see him chewing on his legs. 
I'm not sure how long it will take to regrow the hair on his legs as hope telling him no and giving him the Benadryl will stop the problem. When I get home from helping my daughter with the grand baby I plan on taking him to vet for a check up. 
Linda and Toby


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I was surfing the internet this afternoon and found this article on pet allergies. I was surprised to see this on the Food and Drug Administration's site.

Is Your Pet Itching For Relief?


Another thing to consider is treats/chews. Karli chews her feet occasionally and I was slow to realize she may also be allergic to beef chews like bully sticks. I'm giving her lamb's ears and antlerz now.




Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would first start with a visit to the vet. Dogs can get mange, ringworm, yeast, and bacterial skin infections. These can all be treated with medication. 

If not, a medicated shampoo for itching can really help. Your vet should be able to recommend one appropriate for your dog's issue. 

Thyroid conditions can also cause hair loss/hair problems. If your dog is an adult, it is worth discussing with the vet doing a thyroid panel (not just a T4). Maltese are prone to hypothyroidism and it is easily treated. 

For behavioral hair pulling, trying an elizabethan collar at night may be helpful. When my dog lost hair on his back feet, he wore a floppy blue e-collar at night and any time I wasn't watching. You can also try pajamas if your dog has shorter hair.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My friends dog has been doing this for a year. This dog has been on antibiotics, topical medication etc. The vet said it is psychological. It gets so bad some dogs will chew their paw off. Since this dog is like their child I am positive every test in the book has been done on him. The pattern seems to be when his mom (human) leaves the house. Although not all the time. They try to redirect the dog with a chew toy or some other item that takes his mind off his paw. He is on some kind of anxiety meds. If it looks as if he is going to start chewing. that paw gets sprayed with bitter apple. He hates that stuff so he leaves the paw alone. The bitter apple addresses the symptom but is not a cure. As for right now I would try treating the symptom. Then when you can get to a vet other things can be done.


Best wishes that all turns out well.


----------

